
Our database host messed up their maintenance - yagodragon
https://mobile.twitter.com/mxstbr/status/1126403035213762561
======
jimrhods23
"When you do your post-mortem, focus on actionable outcomes rather than
placing blame. Because ultimately anyone can screw up at any time."

I disagree with this. You need to place some sort of blame and focus on
actionable outcomes.

Anyone can make this mistake, but with important data, there are some people
that really shouldn't be handling it and they need to know why, which is where
the blame comes in. This is the only way to resolve the issue.

~~~
yagodragon
That's exactly what bothered me the most. They decided to pay the premium of a
managed dbaas only to realize that it doesn't matter, they still need to have
DBA skills.

------
seeker61
Your host warranted (maybe or maybe not in the legal sense, but still) that
their personnel were competent to perform the work you paid them to do. But
that turned out not to be the case. That is the real problem.

